# Gymnastics vs. Dance



## LauraLoo (Oct 9, 2006)

I'm needing some input. DD did dance (ballet and tap) this past year and really liked it, although she said that it was getting boring towards the end when they were constantly practicing for the recital and not learning anything new. We decided to do something different this summer and I enrolled both dc's in a gymnastics program. Both of them are really liking this as well.

This fall, I'll only be able to swing one program (either dance or gymnastics) and dd wants to do both.

I'm wondering if there are some longer term considerations that I should be thinking about; I never did a dance or gymnastics program when I was younger. She has some natural talent for athletics, but it's too hard for me to tell if she's more naturally inclined either way. I know that a lot of children do both dance and gymnastics, but we won't be able to do that right now.

Any thoughts would be appreciated!


----------



## BugMacGee (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm a former gymnast so I'm a bit biased. I think gymnastics provides areally good, all around physical activity. It helps kids become very aware of what their bodies are doing at any one time. PLus you get a little dance mixed in. I know it helped me in all of my other althletic/dance endeavors.

My DD is currently doing a tap/ballet/gymnastics combo class at the Little Gym. So far she loves it.


----------



## MtnLivinMama (May 21, 2008)

I think both activities, done well, can provide an excellent athletic foundation that can carry over to anything else she'd like to do later on - balance, agility, body awareness, muscle tone, gross muscle control, self-discipline, etc....and both can be a whole lot of fun!

I think my choice would come down to the individual programs - the teachers' personalities and approaches, the peer environment, the professionalism of the organization, the general "feel" of each program. I don't think you can go too far wrong chosing one over the other.


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

I think it depends on the type of dance. Ballet and tap and young ages tends to focus mostly on the lower body, and it's not as good of a work out.

Gymnastics works a lot on upper body strength, as well as lower body strength and flexibility. thus the core muscles are likely to be more engaged for a child who's in gymnastics.

I'm also biased because dd has done both, and got bored in dance, just like your dd. We're going to try dance one more time in the fall (because I won a set of dance lessons in a silent auction!) at a place that does both tap and ballet for her age group. I think she's thrive in something like modern dance or jazz dance, but they don't start those lessons until school age. So, we'll do dance one more time, and then probably go back to gymnastics.

I don't know how it is where you live, but 'sessions' usually run 6-10 weeks where we live, so you coudl do a bit of both.


----------



## amcal (Jan 13, 2003)

It depends upon what type of gymnastics. My kids are enrolled in the competitive gymnastics program and I hate it. They increase their time in the gym constantly (at 6yo, my DD is going 9 hours a week) and it's incredibly hard on your body. Lots of opportunity for injuries.

If your gym offers a recreation program - where they do it for fun instead of training for eventual competition, then I think it's wonderful. My DD have developed a lot of confidence, flexibility, stamina etc..

That being said, we're stopping competitive gymnastics. I'm pulling my kids because it's just too much. The pressure on these young kids to compete is horrible. And the training is intense. We're in the process of trying to find a gym where they can just do gymnastics for the love of the sport.

We did do dance as well and while my kids enjoyed it, I agree that the majority of the class is just teaching the recital routine. My kids stopped learning new material about 1/2 way through the session and the focus became nothing but recital practice.

I agree that so much depends upon the program itself. What is the goal of the class?


----------



## BugMacGee (Aug 18, 2006)

amcal-I couldn't agree more!

I did very competitive gymnastics for years (went to nationals etc.) and I'm paying for it now. I have arthritis in my hip, lower back problems etc. I always said that if i had a daughter, she wouldn't be in gymnastics. Competetive gymnastics anyway.

Fortunately, the way my older DD is built, she's have a hard time with it anyway except as a rec thing. Her body is much better suited for something like swimming or volleyball. In other words, she got all the height that skipped my generation. But she's having fun now so.......


----------



## Jessy1019 (Aug 6, 2006)

I'm a former dancer (most of my childhood and teens) and I'm glad my kiddo is more interested in gymnastics. I find dance recitals horribly tedious to sit through!

Long term, there are pretty equal opportunities for dancers/gymnasts. They both have the potential to be hard on one's body, promote eating disorders, etc (which is not to discourage either one . . . I was a dancer with a great body image and I ate like a horse, and most of my friends were the same -- dancers and gymnasts alike).

Ultimately, I'd let my daughter decide. But boy do I hate dance recitals


----------



## pigpokey (Feb 23, 2006)

I would say gymnastics because you can get her instructional DVDs to dance to at home, and you are more likely to find free community dance opportunities than free gymnastics.


----------



## Tigerchild (Dec 2, 2001)

Since she's just 4, to be honest, I would go with whatever TEACHER you think does the best job of instilling a love of sport/dance, a healthy body image, and connects the best with your child.

For us, that means dance, even though we have to travel about 20 minutes away (even though there are probably 10 other dance studios within 5-15 minutes). But her teacher is gentle (but is able to kindly but firmly keep control of the classroom), supportive, really knows my DD (she's had her 2 years running now, and assuming she stays at the studio with is very likely she'll get to have DD at least 3 more years). She's an excellent role model, obviously loves dance AND encouraging both skills and love of dance in young children, ect.

Also, honestly, dance was less than half the price of any of the local gymnastics programs, so I was able to enroll her in dance AND she got to pick a music class. She gets to take a gymnastic camp for a week during the summer, and her older cousin teaches her 'tricks', and she seems happy with that.

I can deal with the slightly silly recitals, seeing how DD is blossoming with the relationship with her teacher.

So honestly, all things being equal, I'd go with the teacher that your child most connects with.


----------



## AdInAZ (Jun 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tigerchild* 
Also, honestly, dance was less than half the price of any of the local gymnastics programs, so I was able to enroll her in dance AND she got to pick a music class.

Finally someone else said it! We do dance because its cheaper than gymnastics! I also don't like comeptition at this young age.


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

We have tried both and decided to put our money into gymnastics. I see benefits to both programs but locally we get better instruction at gymnastics. That said once my oldest daughter got a taste of competitive gymnastics she decided it wasn't for her and we decided it wasn't for our family due to time and money considerations. All the same, my younger daughters (and son) will take recreational classes and when the coach tries to move them to the team we will probably move on. (I feel somewhat like a second class citizen in our gym when taking rec classes after being invited to join the team.)

Dance is cheaper (here) but is not as professionally run and it is a case of getting what you pay for (in my experience).


----------



## amcal (Jan 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommajb* 
We have tried both and decided to put our money into gymnastics. I see benefits to both programs but locally we get better instruction at gymnastics. That said once my oldest daughter got a taste of competitive gymnastics she decided it wasn't for her and we decided it wasn't for our family due to time and money considerations. All the same, my younger daughters (and son) will take recreational classes and when the coach tries to move them to the team we will probably move on. (I feel somewhat like a second class citizen in our gym when taking rec classes after being invited to join the team.)


This is our situation exactly! We're working on finding a new gym because you're right, after you've been on the team, you're just treated differently if you decide to go to recreation. Our gym is in the business of churning out elite athletes. Their rec program is nothing more than a money maker. They're not really interested in developing gymnasts who love the sport and want to grow in the sport but don't want to compete or train excessively.


----------



## nextcommercial (Nov 8, 2005)

My daughter did both for a while. It was obvious from the begining that she wasn't going to have the body of a gymnast. She's more long and leggy.

Within a year of doing both, she preferred dance.

I had her in the tumbling class as well as ballet and tap when she was little. But, eventually, she outgrew the tumbling and just stuck with dance.

I'm a little sad now, yesterday was her last dance recital. She's been at the same place with the same girls since they were six years old. Now they are 15, and they all decided they were done dancing.









I watched this year as the entire group of girls she has known for nine years did their last dance. It just about killed me!! I'm going to miss being a dance mom.


----------



## LauraLoo (Oct 9, 2006)

Thanks for the input. The dance program dd was in during the school one is a pretty good one as far as technique goes. They told me that participating in the recital was optional, but we needed to make a decision by the beginning of Nov. so costumes could be ordered. Everyone in her 3 - 4 year old class participated in the recital. It wound up costing me $85 for the complete costume, and we also had to pay $10 per ticket to see the recital, and I had to get new shoes for her about 3 weeks prior to the recital because hers were too small. So, ok....part of the deal, but I really didn't like having to put stage makeup on her and they insisted that no underwear be worn under the tights because of panty line issues.....that really bothered me. Even though they say that you can be a recreational dancer there for as long as you like, I can see that girls are being preened for competition there even in dd's class - and there is a heavy emphasis for competition with the older girls; there are trophies ALL over the studio. I am checking into another dance studio to see if there is a difference, as I was a little soured by the whole experience. I like good technique, but I'd love to find a studio where the recital stuff is less important for at least a few more years.

It's too early to know about the gymnastics program, but their reputation is very good. I'll have to inquire a little more about how heavy the emphasis is on competition. If she wants to compete, fine. But I'm really looking for someplace where if she wants to compete or not it doesn't make a difference.

What's bothering me right now is that in both places, I *never* get to even make pleasantries with the instructors. When it's time to go in, they open the door and the kids are ushered in. When it's time to go, the kids exit. It's almost like they discourage any parent from talking to the instructors. Is this common? We started in a Little Gym program (dance and gymnastics) when dd was 2.5, but moved to a location where there isn't a Little Gym or anything like it. At the Little Gym, the instructors always were friendly to the parents and they debriefed the parents after each class. I'm really missing that.


----------



## Marilde (Jun 24, 2008)

My kids do dance, DD is now 14 and has been dancing (jazz and tap) since she was 4, and she loves, besides we don't ahve any gymnastics places here


----------



## ma_vie_en_rose (Jun 7, 2008)

I am a former elite gymnast and professional dancer. I have taught both as well and seen the long term effects they have on the body. I would say that gymnastics is far more damaging long term if they get into the intense training regime that is required for competing. I do feel that they both offer great things for kids as far as coordination and strength building, though.

I am putting my girls in dance right now because it seems all the gyms here in the Houston-area are competition oriented. That is what I am trying to avoid with them. I have a feeling they would both be very good at it, and I do not want them to do to their bodies what I have doen. Instead, I will have the focus on dance and later enroll them in a tumbling class so they can gain those skills to add to their dancing.


----------



## Tigerchild (Dec 2, 2001)

Are there any other studios/gyms in town that you can shop around, Laura? It would bother me about not getting to meet the instructors, or to have an opportunity to chat with them.

I think that's why I really like our small dance school. Yeah, the costumes and recital bit can make me roll my eyes at times...but again, our instructor is just so awesome. If she were to leave or when my DD outgrows the classes she teaches we'll probably look for a more local school since I'm not as impressed with some of the teachers (you learn a lot about styles and personalities at the dress rehearsal).

DD just has really benefitted from her relationship with this particular teacher...it's really raised the bar as far as what I look for in kids' instructors.

So it might be worth checking out a few, if they have open houses during the summer, to see if there's someone you connect with. I never would have looked twice at DD's dance school, it's in a run down strip mall, and very small, and relatively far away, not the most posh facilities (in fact, so small there's not even a parental waiting room!). But a friend I trust who also knows DD well said I should really check out this teacher, and they were absolutely right.

But if you can't get to know the teacher...then again, at four, I would not really worry about 'technique' the first year anyway. To some degree an overemphasis on that might be a red flag. You might look at it as a way to feel out a teacher that you might stay with awhile, since a lot of times you get to know someone over time, especially if you don't have a recommendation from someone you trust. At 4, I think 'what's better' is kind of a moot point. So go with who you connect with first, to be honest I would go with convenience and/or price second and third. Unless YOU have a strong preference either way, in which case I don't think there's anything wrong with being the mama and deciding which one, if your daughter doesn't want to pick between the two. And if she wants to do the other one next year, it's not like she's too old. You're not making a lifetime committment!


----------



## pigpokey (Feb 23, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LauraLoo* 
and they insisted that no underwear be worn under the tights because of panty line issues.....that really bothered me.

Dance and gymnastics cultures both have standards for proper attire. Neither of them involve undergarments. The proper clothing is sufficient to cover the bits. Although they may allow a 4 year old to wear underwear under her attire to practice, I can understand not allowing it in any type of exhibition.

Quote:


What's bothering me right now is that in both places, I *never* get to even make pleasantries with the instructors. When it's time to go in, they open the door and the kids are ushered in. When it's time to go, the kids exit. It's almost like they discourage any parent from talking to the instructors. Is this common? We started in a Little Gym program (dance and gymnastics) when dd was 2.5, but moved to a location where there isn't a Little Gym or anything like it. At the Little Gym, the instructors always were friendly to the parents and they debriefed the parents after each class. I'm really missing that.
I think perhaps as the kids are older they figure the kids can tell you more about how they experience the class and that you'll ask if you want to know how things are going or have some feedback.


----------



## LauraLoo (Oct 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pigpokey* 
Dance and gymnastics cultures both have standards for proper attire. Neither of them involve undergarments. The proper clothing is sufficient to cover the bits. Although they may allow a 4 year old to wear underwear under her attire to practice, I can understand not allowing it in any type of exhibition.

That's helpful information. We just got a pamphlet handed to us regarding what to do for the dress rehearsal and recital. No one explained anything, and I suppose it is up to me to ask questions, but this would have involved calling the studio at another time since the instructors go from class to class and don't make themselves available. Even at the dress rehearsal, the instructors were absent until our girls were called up to the stage to rehearse, and then they were dismissed immediately afterwards. Maybe I'm expecting too much. This is all new to me.

I have targeted a couple of other dance studios to check out. One has limited programs in the summer, and they are out until mid-July so I won't be able to check into that until later. I need to call and get up to the other one.

I guess the good news is that both the gymnastics and dance programs that are around us seem to have monthly enrollment agreements so at most I just need to give a 2 week notice to remove dd either temporarily or permanently.


----------



## Copper (May 4, 2004)

My dd was invited to join the competitive team recently. She had until that time just been taking an hour a week class offered for homeschoolig kids.
She had been admiring watching some of the older girls for quite a while "wish I could do that" or just "wow". I thought okay, perfect opportunity here...it is for 2 months in the summer and I figured it would give her a good "taste" of really working to do those things she admired in the others. She goes twice a week for an hour and a half.

So far she absolutely loves it. Originally I was not too much of a fan of gymnastics always hearing how hard it is on the body and so forth. I also was not sure how she would like it after this session ends.......though I have a back injury from a stupid fall down the stairs...so go figure I guess you can get hurt from soccer, biking, sports and everyday life....so I let go.

They have performed tumbling for a minor league ballpark game...had their first competition....she had done a "fun meet" last fall and got at trophy for participating...she did great at the meet for being a "newbie"...that is what she wants the medals, the trophies are total motivation for her







:

I like the place she goes and know the coaches....usually their time between classes and private lessons are limited but they did tell us and give us information and we start out the season or class with a parent/coach meeting. They explained that you can leave a note with a ? or whatever you need in their mailbox and they can answer it or call you, but sometimes in between classes and such they may not be able to take the time with you to discuss what needs to be discussed. So far so good. I do have a rather quiet dd who can be shy at times.....so we were really shocked at how the performing "in front of people" at the meets and game does not bother her. She also knows there will always be people that are better than her and that sometimes she will be better for other people. They enjoy cheering each other on.
Oh and we were sure to watch the Olympic trials last weekend and point out to her that these girls have probably dedicated their whole young life thus far to get where they are today. In other words...not practical for the average person.....or a reality maybe I should say.

Also it is nice this place is less than 5 miles from our home......


----------



## beanma (Jan 6, 2002)

That's such an easy decision for us. Dance all the way here. My dd1 has barely a competitive bone in her body and is all about the story and the dancing. We love the instructors and the recitals and performances are a true joy to watch. No make-up, no tickets (free for everyone), no extra cost for costumes (included in the fee for the class). Wonderful, wonderful instructors. I couldn't imagine better.

Dd2 did take very non-competitive gymnastics this year and loved it, but it's not like the gymnastics y'all are talking about. It's more of a run around and play on all the squishy stuff class. The instructor there is very nice, too, but we don't want to get involved in the more structured classes.


----------



## mommy2abigail (Aug 20, 2005)

I was a professional dancer ,and my dh a gymnast. DD1 (3 years old) is in gymnastics, simply because she picked that. I do see that gymnastics has the potential to become VERY intense. I already see it in dd's little 3-4 year old class. They are pretty strict, and if I wasn't in the same room with her, just a few feet away, I would not continue to take her. I have instructed dd to come to me (there is a low fence around the perimeter, but she can come over to me at any time) if she ever feels uncomfortable. So far, she LOVES it. I ask her every week, and she always wants to go. We go to her class (1 hour) and also to an open gym session (also 1 hour) every week. If at any point she didn't like it, I'd of course pull her out. But so far, I feel like gymnastics suits her better. She keeps telling me when she turns 4 she will do dance, so who knows?


----------



## Adele_Mommy (Jun 28, 2007)

My dd does both dance and gymnastics, but I am lucky enough to live in an area with a lot of choice for both and I shopped around and found classes that avoid most of the problems the OP and other posters have mentioned.

There are two gyms very close. One is very competitive and produces olympic-quality athletes (Shawn Johnson's home school) and the other has a much more extensive recreational program. We went with the recreational school and have been fairly happy with it. DD loves the classes.

Our ballet studio is excellent. They teach good technique and basics, but the teachers are communicative and excellent with children. The classes for very young children are much more focused on fun and movement. They provide very detailed information about recitals and make-up is not required for younger kids. Make-up is allowed if the dancer wants it, but they always say, "We want your children to look like children", which I really appreciate. My dd is almost 8 and has been at this school since she was 4 and she has never worn any make-up for recitals at all. She also wears underpants just for comfort even at recitals and no one has ever said anything to us about this. All recital fees for costume and so forth are included with the tutition and there is no charge for tickets to recital.

If I could only do one or the other we would go with dance. This is partially because I believe there is less chance of injury and because I was a dancer and I prefer it and because I think there is a better chance that my dd will continue to stick with it long term. She does tap and jazz as well as ballet right now and when she gets older she can add modern and interpretational at the same school if she wants. With gymnastics it seems like as you get older there is going to be at least some competition. This is not necessarily a bad thing, but neither my dd nor I am very into athletic competition. The main reason however, is my dd is old enough to express a preference and she has told me she prefers dance, though she also loves gymnastics.


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

DD1 takes both, she prefers gymnastics, maybe, she won't tell me because I think she thinks then I'll stop taking her to dance.







Gymastics has been great for her, she loves being challenged, and it's not as tedious as dance.


----------



## Nolamom (Jan 29, 2008)

I tried to sign dd up for dance. I was unable to find a school without ticket sales, expensive costumes, make-up and the like.







Also, because she is 4 she would have been in a beginner class with mostly younger children. Apparently, here most parents start their children in dance at the age of 2.

My dd has now just finished her first session of non-competitive gymnastics. She loves it! They use ribbons, toys, and music to make it fun.

Ultimately, I have to agree with the pps. Whatever program/teacher you like best and whatever your dc is most drawn to.


----------



## mommy68 (Mar 13, 2006)

Where I live there are places that offer both in combo classes. That might be the best option for you. I'd also go for a real gymnastics center, not The Little Gym. I've tried the Little Gym and they hardly do anything at all except crawl around and roll on the floor. It's not worth the money IMO. My DD took gymnastics at a real gymnastics center for the last two years and loves it. They have recitals in the spring. It's really neat, even for the beginners.


----------



## LauraLoo (Oct 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy68* 
Where I live there are places that offer both in combo classes. That might be the best option for you.

I can't find any combo classes here, unfortunately. I did speak with the owner at the gymnastics center yesterday, and she assured me that most of her clients were recreational, but there were plenty of opportunities for advancement and competition *if* we wanted to go that route. So far, the instructors seem pretty good from what I can observe so we'll finish out the summer and make a judgement call for fall. I only need to give a 2 week notice to pull the kids out.

In the meantime, I'm checking out 2 other dance studios soon. I think my problem was with the other studio where we'd been going. Since it was heavily geared towards competition, I got that feeling that if dd weren't good enough at some point it wouldn't suit us for pure recreational dance. Most of the instructors for dd's age seem to be college students and continuing dancers, so that could have been part of the issue, too.

Does anyone have any good ideas of what I should ask these new dance studios when I observe? I really don't want to repeat the same problem.


----------



## satwood (Jun 23, 2008)

I can't help much, I'm in a similar situation. My dd is 7 and a half and does competitive dance...this is her 3rd year but my 4 year old dd now wants to change from dance to gymnastics. She was great at dance and was invited to be on the competition team this upcoming year but she wants to try gymnastics so now I'm trying to decide what to do. I'm more competition oriented so I'm debating on weather to take her to the closer, recreational geared studio or the farther competition based studio so that we won't have to make a switch in a few years if she decides to go that route. We are already switching dance studios after 4 years because of horrible management and it is very, very hard on us.

Sorry about rambling but I know how you feel...these are tough decisions to have to make. Good luck!


----------



## Heavenly (Nov 21, 2001)

We specifically chose a dance studio that does not participate in competitions. It is wonderful. They have a ballet program for the younger ages and then at 8 they go to ballet/modern dance combo. They are not allowed to take jazz until age 10 which I think is great because they want them to learn proper technique. They have a recital and it so wonderful, this year they did the Wizard of Oz and my daughter was a little piggie in the farmyard. LOL So I would look for a dance school that doesn't do competitions and has more formal dance training. She also does gymnastics too and loves it. Have you asked your daughter which she'd like to do?


----------

